# need an east coast screen printer or DTG printer who can print on Alternative Apparel tees



## DesignsbyMBP (Jan 8, 2008)

I am looking for an East Coast printer (because of shipping fees) who prints artwork, cares about quality of design, does silk screening and/or Direct to Garment printing, does not have setup fees and will print on my choice of Alternative Apparel garments. PLEASE SOMEONE ANSWER MY CALL FOR HELP!!!


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

i'm in Alabama....we currently screen print and embroider.
I'm going to be buying a dtg printer soon.


----------



## SLGProduction (Jun 10, 2007)

We are located in Athens, GA, about an hour NE of Atlanta. We screen print and can print up to 14 colors. You can checkout our website at Southland Graphics


----------



## DesignsbyMBP (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses, so helpful! I am going to go with Contract DTG East in New Jersey and try out a design or two to see how it goes. Thank you again!


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Best thing to do is check your local yellow pages for printers. There should be plenty on there to choose from. Also remember, some printers that are non local may offer free shipping.


----------

